# how is hiatal hernia diagnosed + advice for gastro dr visit



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hello again! I hope you all don't start avoiding my posts because I have so many questions! But this board is SO helpful!!How is a hiatal hernia normally diagnosed? I have GERD symptoms and have wondered about a Hiatal Hernia also, but on another recent ER trip, I had the routine chest x-Ray and the ER doc said that would show up a hiatal hernia. Is this true? I thought one had to drink "the stuff" during the X-ray for it to show up.Also, I have my first appointment (a new-patient consultation) with a gastro doctor on Thursday-- any advice on what to expect, questions to ask, how to convey symptoms, what NOT to say, anything helpful?Thanks to everyone!


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

I had my 1st appt with the Gastro Dr. today,and I am going yo have an upper GI done in January. I really don't want and endo done.I would like to do the camera pill, but my Drs. office doesn't have it yet. Something about insurance. I will let you know how the test goes. I will stay on Prilosec once a day.Happy New Year!!!!!!


----------



## 20637 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Cindybell and good luck with your upper GI. Yes, please let me know how your tests go. I know what you mean about the endo. But at this point, anything sounds better than this acid reflux and the pain. Hope the Prilosec continues to work for you. I'm taking 20 mg Prilosec twice a day plus Zantac at bedtime, at least until I see the gastro doc I guess. I read something on CNN today about proton pump inhibitors causing hip fractures-- isn't that just dandy! Like we need something else to have to worry about! Good luck and Happy New Year to you!


----------

